# Article: State to enforce new seagrass rule



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

Good to know! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## johnboy (Feb 2, 2009)

Makes sense to conserve habitat, but at what cost?

This could make potentially make all preserves NMZ's!

I for one, am not buying an air boat anytime soon.
The next thing will be noise ordinances, eliminating these craft also...where will it end?

Maybe these guy's figure that the more craft they can eliminate on the water, the less enforcement duties they will have to perform.

Thanks for the "heads up"


----------

